# Quiet first day of work



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel bad that I'm going to end up being labeled the quiet guy at work. I was a lot quieter than I expected to be. I didn't introduce myself to people at work except my immediate neighbor. There are several people at my cubicle. I just sat down and at my desk and started working. I feel like my boss could have helped introduced my to everyone. I didn't feel anxious, but frozen. It doesn't help everyone around me is in another job position. I"m scared I'll be fired for being quiet. Although, being a developer it might be more acceptable. 

I guess I have to force myself tomorrow to introduce myself at the start of the day. Feels weird that all of a sudden I'm talking to them though. I'm not too sure what to say. Hi how are you? Done. Any advice?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the boss should have introduced you to everyone too~ (though I've only worked service jobs, maybe cubicle-jobs are different) 

Remember to smile~ Sometimes you don't appear to be smiling to others, even though you're making the effort  

I hope tomorrow goes a lot better


----------

